# Hello from Long Island



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## paddab (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome 
From fellow Long Island beekeeper


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Hunker down for the blizzard.


----------



## liseverewx (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## liseverewx (Jan 21, 2016)

Five_bees said:


> Welcome to the forum. Hunker down for the blizzard.


Thanks. Just dug myself out. Over 2' in my backyard.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## BoiseBound (Feb 20, 2015)

Welcome from another Long Islander


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! My family moved from New York to Florida in 1792 when Long Island was New Utrecht (1659). They followed their sister Jane who married Squire Boone. Daniel and the boys mixed it up with the locals a few too many times. It was safer heading south and pushing the Spaniards out. Much warmer too!


----------

